# Reconnaitre un Ipad mini retina



## Olivier B (29 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

je souhaite acheter un Ipad mini retina d'occasion. je voulais savoir comment *être sur qu'il soit retina* lors de la transaction.

Où puis je trouver l'information pendant que je regarderai rapidement s'il est en état ?

Merci par avance
Olivier B


----------



## adixya (29 Septembre 2014)

Tu regardes l'arrondi du coin des icônes.
Soit tu vois des gros pixels et ce n'est pas rétina, soit la courbure est nette et fine et c'est un rétina.


----------



## lineakd (30 Septembre 2014)

@olivier b, en bas du dos de l'appareil, tu auras le numéro du modèle de l'appareil.
Pour l'ipad mini retina, ils sont au nombre de trois:
 - A1489, l'ipad mini retina wifi,
 - A1490, l'ipad mini retina cellulaire,
 - A1491, l'ipad mini retina cellulaire td-lte.
Regarde sur cette page (en anglais) et celle-ci (en français) pour plus de détails.


----------



## Olivier B (30 Septembre 2014)

lineakd a dit:


> @olivier b, en bas du dos de l'appareil, tu auras le numéro du modèle de l'appareil.
> Pour l'ipad mini retina, ils sont au nombre de trois:
> - A1489, l'ipad mini retina wifi,
> - A1490, l'ipad mini retina cellulaire,
> ...



Merci beaucoup...
Olivier


----------

